# Poor Man's SPS



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*$30 HDPE tribute SPS from ebay. 3/4" dia. brass drawer pull, satin nickel finish - comfy. 1636 singles to spit out 6 & 7mm steel. Cheap fun! *


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice one


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice Alfred, looks like a fun shooter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Really like that drawer pull.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Tobor8Man said:


> Really like that drawer pull.


*Thx, also ordered a 1" dia. white porcelain pull for another frame. MyKnobs.com - zillions to choose from.*


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ward.....there's no way I'm clicking on a link called my knob !! C'mon, you're better than that!!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Interesting, never seen a slingshot with a drawer pull or a knob at the bottom? I guess it is used As a sort of swell? Looks like a solid shooter though.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

You just can't beat that for $30.00 :headbang: 
You scored on that one


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I've seen a bunch of SPS and I believe the added knob is your go-to? All good!

The lil' Red Dragon though... Would you take a Wishbone for it?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> Ward.....there's no way I'm clicking on a link called my knob !! C'mon, you're better than that!!


*Yeah, that gave me pause too lol.*


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

vince4242 said:


> Interesting, never seen a slingshot with a drawer pull or a knob at the bottom? I guess it is used As a sort of swell? Looks like a solid shooter though.


*Yeppers, the 3 legged stool effect for my lanky sprawling piano hands - frames like to spin in my grip without some kind of projection. *


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

flipgun said:


> I've seen a bunch of SPS and I believe the added knob is your go-to? All good!
> 
> The lil' Red Dragon though... Would you take a Wishbone for it?


*Yeah, it's charming isn't it. There's a small bit of advertising on one side - they were a product perk at a car dealership I worked at. PM your address Flip, you can have it, no recip needed.*


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Cool! PM sent.

Almost never anything for nothing. :imslow:


----------

